# Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...



## Schrauber71 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo, trau mich fast gar nich eine solche Frage zu stellen, verstehe es aber nicht:

Was hat es mit dem Wurfgewicht auf sich?
Ich habe mehrere Angeln geerbt- bin so dazu gekommen. Nun hab ich mal die Routen durchgeschaut. Alle Teleskopruten haben ein recht geringes Wurfgewicht max. 40g oder so.

Hat das was mit dem zu erwartenen Fischgewicht zu tun?
Gelernt hab ich ja (mehr oder weniger) daß man damit auf kleinere Fische geht. Wobei 40g ist schon recht hoch, habe mehrere5-25g etc.

Und wenn dem so wäre- warum angelt man dann nicht immer mit hohem Wurfgewicht, a la Sicher ist Sicher...

Kann da mal jemand von Euch Licht in mein Dunkel bringen?

Danke Gruß Manfred


----------



## Ghostrider (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*

^^ du bist im falschen unterforum, probier es mal in "ANGELN ALLGEMEIN", ich glaub die antwort auf deine fragen ist überall in deutschland gleich! 

die wurfgewichtsangaben beziehen sich auf das optimale gewicht zum auswerfen, sprich 20-40gr sollten dann nach idee der hersteller auch die köder bzw montagengewichte sein.

in der realität sieht das ganze dann aber oft etwas anders aus und manche ruten die mit 20-40 gramm beschriftet sind lassen sich mit 50 oder 10 gramm deutlich besser werfen.

Wie immer einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Wagglerpose (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*

also das optimal wurfgewicht berechnet sich z.b bei 5-25 g in dem du die 
gewichte zusammen zählts also 5+25 = 30 und dann halbierst(/2) das ist das gewicht wo du bei angel  also 15g am weitesten werfen kannst
hoffe des hilft


----------



## Cyprinide83 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*

So ist es Wagglerpose#6

Gruß Micha


----------



## Schrauber71 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*

Hm, also kann ich das Wurfgewicht in der Praxis getrost vernachlässigen wenn es mir nicht um max. Reichweite geht, ja?

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Cyprinide83 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*

Also die Ruten richtet man nach dem Verwendungszeck.

Ich gehe z.B. sehr oft mit der Matchrute los.

Da wird mit schnüren geangelt die sehr dünn sind .So zwischen 
0,12 bis 0,16mm.Ich Fische dabei Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht 
zwischen 5 und 20Gramm.Wenn ich dann einen Waggler (Englische Pose) mit 8-12 Gramm fische, kannn ich damit aber auch weiten von 50 Meter werfen.Habe ich jetzt während einem Angeltag mal einen Karpfen an der Angel,kann ich diesen mit sehr großer Warscheinlichkeit landen. 
Das macht die Rute möglich ,sie federt die Fluchten des Fisches ab,somit kann ich sehr fein angeln und kann relativ große Fische fangen..

So sieht es mit jeder anderen angelart aus .
z.B beim Zander angeln ,da benutzt man Ruten die Hart sind also in der Spitze nicht nachgeben.Damit kann man den Köder
so Präsentieren wie man es möchte.Außerdem kann man dem Fisch im Drill die richtige Paroli bieten..

Ich hoffe ich konnte es Dir ein wenig verständlich näherbringen;+


Gruß Micha


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*



Wagglerpose schrieb:


> also das optimal wurfgewicht berechnet sich z.b bei 5-25 g in dem du die
> gewichte zusammen zählts also 5+25 = 30 und dann halbierst(/2) das ist das gewicht wo du bei angel  also 15g am weitesten werfen kannst
> hoffe des hilft



sehe ich nicht so, da die angaben der hersteller nicht immer der praxis entsprechen.
einige ruten haben ein tatsächlich höheres wg als angegeben andere nicht.
mit welchem wg die rute optimal arbeitet bekommt man nur durch probieren heraus.
im konkreten beispiel könnte es auch sein, daß die rute bei 
5-10 g montagen optimal arbeitet oder aber auch bei 25 g.
je nach dem wie genau die herstellerangabe ist.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Wurfgewicht der Angeln...*

Habs mal nach Angeln allgemein geschubst, da es hier tatsächlich eher  hingehört.
Zur Frage als solcher:
Das ist so ne Sache mit dem Wurfgewicht.
Weder gibt es eine wirklich eindeutige Definition, noch haben sich die Hersteller und Großhändler da auf ein für alle gleiches Verfahren geeinigt.

Laut Hörensagen soll es tatsächlich Hersteller geben, welche - nach welcher Methode auch immer - jeweils hausintern - tatsächlich versuchen ein wenigstens innerhalb einer Marke abgestimmtes WG - Spektrum zu bieten.

Bei den meisten dürfte das aber eher nach der Methode "Pi mal Daumen" laufen..

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass man als WG den "Arbeitsbereich" einer Rute bezeichnet. Dass man also mit dem angegeben Gesamtgewicht (Köder, Montage) die Rute nicht (zu sehr) überlastet.

Bei den alten Sportexruten stand z. B. immer nur eine Angabe drauf, z. B. 75 Gramm. Das sollte dann der "optimale" Gewichtsbereich zum werfen sein. 

Daher hatten die alten Sportexe immer den Ruf, etwas stärker zu sein - denn das entspricht grob den Ruten andere Hersteller, die dan einen Wurfgewichtsbereich angeben. Analog zur alten 75 Gramm Turbospin Sportex wäre das dann z. B. eine Shimano Beastmaster 50 - 100 Gramm.

Wie sinnfrei solche Angaben manchmal sind, sieht man z. B. an der Blechpeitsche, elche mit einem WG von 5 - 100 Gram angegeben ist.

Natürlich kann man mit der Rute sowohl 5 -Gramm - Köder werfen wie auch 100 Gramm. Aber eine solche Rute dürfte wedeer im einen noch im anderen Fall optimal zu werfen oder zu fischen sein - ein reiner Marketinggag...

Dazu kommt zur reinen WG - Angabe auch noch die Aktion der Rute. Vom absolut steifen Besenstielprügel bis hin zum wabbeligen Lämmerschwanz ist da alles vertreten.

Je nach Angelmethode und persönlicher Vorliebe sucht man sich also seine Rute nach dem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich aus. 

Ich gehe mal vom Spinnfischen aus als Beispiel:
Wer an einem kleineren Bach auf Forellen gehen will, mit kleinen Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern, Twistern etc., deren Geicht kaum einmal die 10 Gramm übersteigt, dem reicht eine relativ kurze Rute mit um die 10 - 15 Gramm WG dicke aus.

Wers an einem normalen Fluss oder See auf Hecht abgesehen hat, da wirds schon schwieriger. Hechtköder gibt es in vielen Variationen so ab 10 Gramm bis weit über 100 Gramm. Da muss man sich dann überlegen, welche Köder man am liebsten einsetzt.

So wird der eine, der oft mit mittleren Wobblern fischt (Gewicht bis max 30 oder 40 Gramm) mit einer Rute zurechtkommen, welche so im Bereich zwishen 30 und 60 Gramm liegt.

Wer jedoch oft auch auf Grund der Tiefe des Gewässers und der Strömung mit großen Gummifischen und schweren Bleiköpfen angeln muss - solche Köder bringen schnell mal 80 bis 100 Gramm auf die Waage - der wird eine entsprechend schwerere Rute brauchen.

Das hat zuerst einmal nichts mit der zu erwartenden Fischgröße zu tun. ei richtiger Gerätezusamenstellung (Rolle, Schnur, Rute) kann man auc mit leichtem Gerät überraschend große Fische bezwingen, sofern alles richtig aufeinander abgestimmt und eingestellt ist (Rollenbremse), sowie der Angler eine gewisse Erfahrung im drillen großer Fische hat.

Da es auch keinen Spaß macht mit auf den kapitalst möglichen vorkommenden Fisch gerätemäßig eingerichtet zu sein, ist damit auch Deine Frage benatwortet, warum man nicht einfach nur die "Obergrenzeruten" verwendet. 

Wenn ich mein Gerät auf Hechte mit 30Pfund+ einrichte, im Normalfall aber eben Hechte im Schnitt zwischen 50 und 80 Zentimeter fange, ist nicht nur die Gefahr des ausschlitzens größer, solches Gerät ist natürlich auch wesentlich schwerer und macht daher das angeln nicht gerade angenehm.

Wenn Du damit selbre keine so große Erfahrung hast, guck einfach mal im Angelladen durch, was die Kollegen bei Dir vor Ort so fischen, frage im Verein oder suche Dir hier im Board jemanden aus Deiner Nähe. Damit kannst Du dann schon mal grob eingrenmzen - musst aber immer daran denken, wie oben schon geschrieben, dass auch jeder Angler seine persönlichen Vorlieben hat - Tipps und Empfehlungen sind daher nie allgemeingültig!


----------

